

Why Get Satisfaction won't make your users satisifed - pclark
http://iphone.broadersheet.com/2009/10/get-satisfaction-on-your-iphone-app/

======
wmeredith
This is precisely why I haven't left feedback for a lot of sites using this
service. When I go to leave feedback, I almost consider it a favor to the
company (time is money, right?) but as soon as I hit that login/create an
account form I bounce.

~~~
chanux
And I dream of more wiki like user feedback/support platform that _doesn't
require_ signup.

~~~
wavesplash
UserVoice doesn't require signup to submit an idea by default (it's admin
selectable).

------
thormuller
Hi all, A quick clarification: Get Satisfaction not only offers Single Sign-
on, but we also support one-click login with all the popular login systems
(Facebook, OpenID, Twitter, etc). No need to create a new account.

One more thing-- our roots are in community support, and a great many
conversations are people posting questions that need answers or problems that
need solutions. In order to notify them when there are responses, we need an
email, and (by extension) some authentication for them to change their
notification settings at a later date. With a super-lightweight account system
we're able to service a range of customer support needs.

Still, we're always looking to improve our offering, so thanks for all the
feedback!

~~~
yesimahuman
What if you had an option to just put in an email to get responses to, and
include any opt-out junk in the email itself? I think craigslist is a good
example of how to do this. I agree with the top post: If I have to log in just
to help a company out, I won't care enough to waste my time on it. If I have a
real complaint, I'll send an email to the company or a real letter. I
understand getsatisfaction is not craiglist, but there are some good ideas
they are implementing.

------
madmotive
Uservoice has Single Sign-On <http://uservoice.com/faq#sso> Unfortunately it's
only available on the more expensive plans.

Animoto are using it here: <http://feedback.animoto.com/pages/9153-general>

~~~
rrwhite
fwiw we (uservoice) also allow anonymous feedback and have a 50% off coupon
for any startup.

~~~
pclark
50% discount if a startup asks?

~~~
rrwhite
There's a coupon code in the sidebar here: <http://uservoice.com/for/startup>

~~~
pclark
neat. thanks for doing that.

------
kingsley_20
When I implemented pretty much the first idea/feedback communities at
salesforce.com (<http://ideas.salesforce.com>), past basic specs, my top ask
was for single sign on. I completely agree that our users are doing us a favor
by giving us feedback. It's our job to make that as painless and fruitful for
them as possible. Also, we had some great people who made it a program that is
very tightly integrated with the roadmap planning process. This was at least
as important to our success as all the snazzy web 2.0 features we threw in. No
point in asking for feedback if you don't make a commitment to deliver on it.

~~~
rrwhite
Too true. It's the commitment to the process from people that can actually
effect change that's often times the hard part.

------
thorax
Our feedback widget from <http://featurelist.org> doesn't require any login
and the email is optional. It's modeled after the same sort of side-widget you
see on a lot of YC sites.

The idea is to get the user feedback as quickly as possible before they get
tired and their good will is drained. We liked this so much we made a service
for this that we use on all of our sites (and is free for you to use on your
sites, too).

That feedback is private and can be promoted as either an upvote or a new
public feature request by a member of your team.

For users to leave a public feature request on a project themselves, they do
have to create an account. But that process is like Reddit in that you create
it just with a name and a password without having to provide anything else
(email is optional).

------
jhammerb
Follow this feature request on Get Satisfaction at
[http://getsatisfaction.com/getsatisfaction/topics/is_there_a...](http://getsatisfaction.com/getsatisfaction/topics/is_there_an_option_for_customers_to_ask_a_question_without_it_being_public_and_or_anonymously#reply_1467530).

------
kierank
In my opinion those tabs on the side of the screen look really tacky too.

~~~
rrwhite
The best performing site we ever had (uservoice) was for StackOverflow and
they just had a red text at the top of the page that said something to the
effect of "Help us build the site" and linked to their uservoice forum.

We also have a lot of people connect widgets to custom anchors (super easy).

